# goverment grant



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

check this out I say it on ebay is this true?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2569232482&category=41493


----------



## zipp5 (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes it works, but there are a lot of hoops to jump through. You have to know who to send your app to or it gets rejected. You also have to send a business plan for your company and for the grant amount. in all I think it takes about 2 - 3 months to get approved . so I have been told by my neighbor (works for gov. agency in d.c.). If you are serious about looking in to getting a grant, quick, check out local BIG businesses ( i.e. IBM, Chase Manhatten, etc.) they also give out money upto 50g's. Great for tax write-offs for them. Thought this might help.


----------

